# One child only if NHS funded?



## Belle00 (Jul 19, 2018)

Hello,

I'm starting ICSI by this May and the consultant explained that I will get 3 NHS-funded cycles, which includes frozen embryo transfers.

However, i'm just wondering if that means if it's successful and I have one baby (pleaaaaase! ), does that mean I will have to pay for private IVF if I want them to have a brother/sister?

Neither my husband or I have a child. I'll be 35 this year and he'll be 37.

Thanks!


----------



## Mumsy35 (Nov 12, 2018)

As far as im aware in Scotland the nhs only funds towards the first child if you have no children. Once you have a child you and hub already share a biological child and thereafter will no longer qualify for nhs funding. 

In saying that if you get a number of fertilised eggs from your nhs cycle to freeze you wouldnt need to go through the entire thing. Just a FET but it would need to be paid privately. 

Secondary infertility TTC#2


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Where the area offers more than 1 NHS cycle of treatment, this is only until a successful cycle resulting in the live birth of a baby.  If you are entitled to 3 cycles of treatment on the NHS but have a live birth from cycle 1 or 2 you wouldn't be entitled to a 2nd or 3rd cycle x


----------



## Natalie1402 (Jun 18, 2014)

As the others have said, if you were successful on your first attempt, you would not be entitled to your other two remaining cycles, however any frozen embryos left from your first attempt are included in your first treatment cycle and you shouldn’t have to pay for for the frozen embryos cycles. One whole cycle includes fresh and frozen embryos. Hope this makes sense. This happened to me, we got pregnant with my daughter on our first fresh cycle, we had two frozen embryos which unfortunately didn’t work so we had to pay private after that but got pregnant on the first fresh private cycle ... currently 30 weeks pregnant  good luck with your ivf journey x


----------

